# Plenty of 12v Outlets Now!



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I now have plenty of 12v outlets in my GTO. It took less than 60 minutes including the exploration. After reading about the cigarette lighter option on this forum, I pulled the passenger side console panel (remove 2 Phillips screws accessible when the glove box is open). Right there under the side cover is the connection for the cigarette/ash tray option. I unclipped the plastic connector from the frame and found two 12v leads hot in the accessory key position (yellow is the one you want to connect to). I had bought a 3-plug Bell adaptor (39085-5) at Walmart. It looked good enough that it could have been attached to the right-hand side of the console exposed, but I decided to just slip it into the center console box below the radio. I drilled a small hole in the side of the console box (from the passenger side with the side panel off), cut the Bell male adaptor off, and threaded the wire through the hole. I then stripped the ends of the wires, attached a female clip to the positive wire, a grounding ring to the negative end, and connected them. There is a grounding screw in the body right below the connector. I put some adhesive-backed foam on the outlet body so it would not rattle and pushed the power outlet into the center box. It went back far enough that my radar detector plugs in and I can still shut the cover with it installed. Looks clean and I now can run my laptop, cell phone, and radar detector while using my center armrest for its intended purpose. I’ll post some pictures.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

This unit also has a blue backlight so its easy to use at night. Looks like I need a lesson in posting .jpg files.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## golfgoat (Dec 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the data and instructions on the added outlets. I picked up my GTO on Friday and that was my first plan, to get the outlets in.


----------



## carguy (Nov 8, 2004)

thanks for the info now I can just tap my fuzz datecter into the key on positn


----------



## gogirl (Dec 22, 2004)

Does this modification affect the warranty? If not, how do you know?


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

This should not effect the warrantee. The only modification to the vehicle was drilling a small hole in the side of the plastic storage liner (done when the side panel is off as shown). That was to feed the wire through from the power adaptor. The white electrical connector is designed and intended for a dealer-installed cigarette lighter and ashtray (part plus install is around $200). So connecting to it to power an adaptor is precisely why it is there. You could ask someone at the service department at your dealer if your still concerned.


----------



## Red-Dragon (Jan 3, 2005)

Xman, thx for your info. I followed your instruction and hardwired my Cobra 9700 radar detector. The problem I have is if I follow exactly what you said, my remote door lock does not work at all. Instead of the normal one beep, GTO gave me 3 but the doors were not locked. So instead of ground it the way you proposed, I ground it to one of those 2 BIG screws that attached to the black frame. Now I got my radar detector hardwired and my door lock works just like before. 

Your info is a life saver!


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

The doors will only lock when the door is closed. If you tried to look the car when a door is open or ajar, you get three quick beeps. you then have to press unlock (2 beeps), then you can lock the doors again (if closed). Ground is ground.


----------



## jak112460 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Outlets*

Funny you would mention the lack of outlets. I started a thread on another board in which I said it was a POS and everyone thought I meant the car. I meant the fact that they only put one outlet in the car and it was in the console was a POS idea. I got flamed up one side and down the other. The poing being is that nobody can use a radar detector that you have to string the wire to the console. These cars have great interiors but little forethought to modern technology. Some people have satellite radios and radr detectors and laptops conected all the time.


----------



## Red-Dragon (Jan 3, 2005)

Well, I did close the doors and used the remote to lock.

It did not work again until I moved the grounding to one of those 2 BIG screws. I hear you "grounding is grounding". I don't know why but it is how to get around the problem on my goat. I do enjoy the hardwire on the radar detector.

Have you tried to plug something in your outlet and try to remote lock your doors?


----------

